

Demo HN: Using NLP to process Twitter feeds. Released beta site, need feedback - cjus
http://beta1.tweetspeedreader.com

======
cjus
The site is largely an experiment. If useful I'll make sure it stays up. I'm
mainly interested in using Natural Language Processing techniques to determine
relevant content in order to filter through social streams. As a heavy twitter
user and developer, I'm scratching my own itch.

~~~
azeemazhar2
Hey congrats on doing this. NLP on tweets is not trivial at all given just how
colloquial it is. I like being able to navigate a visual map of what people
are talking about.

~~~
cjus
Thanks. I've had to develop custom corpora for handling misspellings,
netslang, SMS slang etc... even with this very early demo I have ideas which I
haven't implemented. The next releases should do a considerably better job.

------
Nogwater
Why do you need write access to my account?

~~~
cjus
Write access is needed because of a feature where you can post replies,
favorite, or new posts. This feature isn't turned on in the beta but is
planned for future releases. I should have figured this might concern some
people starting off. No ill intent is intended. Thanks for the feedback, I
will need to turn this off prior to a second release.

------
kgeisshirt
Cool service - but with one little bug: it seems that you cannot handle non-US
letters like æøåÆØÅ.

